

Telegram to open server sources? - wishbear
https://twitter.com/durov/status/622567929591275520

======
ohitsdom
Is this the only source for Telegram open sourcing their servers? Seems like
this tweet could just as easily be saying that they are removing the 200
person limit in August, not open sourcing.

------
graffitici
I read that Telegram used a custom crypto protocol instead of standard ones,
which was a cause for concern [1]. Open-sourcing their server code would
certainly make it easier for researchers to fully analyze what's happening, as
well as enabling others to replace the custom ones with standard protocols.

[1] [http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-
telegra...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-telegram-
secure)

~~~
rakoo
No, because end-to-end encryption assumes no collaboration from parties in the
middle.

------
AtticHacker
Can the lang=ru query string be removed from this link? I clicked it and now
the 'lang' cookie is set to ru which might cause issues for other people.

~~~
sctb
We updated the link.

